# WireLine



## Eng.Mahammed (6 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن لرحيم

والصلاه والسلام علي سيدنا محمد النبي الكريم
رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي امري واحلل عقده من لساني يفقهو قولي


شرح عن الواير لاين

فيديو

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30NETnF7u2M

كما يمكنكم مشاهده المزيد من الشروحات علي

http://www.youtube.com/user/OilWellDrilling
تحياتي​


----------

